#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Prachtige trouwjurk van Spaans ontwerp, collectie 2009 te koop!

## Doenjah

Salam Alekom dames,

Mijn ivoor kleurige trouwjurk (maat 36/38) is van een Spaans ontwerpster en gemaakt van hoge kwaliteit stof (Satijn). Dit in tegenstelling tot de stoffen die worden gebruikt bij hele goedkope trouwjurken (in diverse outlets/kleine winkels). 
Deze jurk heb ik 1 keer ( 2 uur) mogen gedragen, 3 weken geleden (in rookvrije zaal). De jurk is strepless met een hele mooie, lange sleep erachter. De gehele jurk is volledig bewerkt. Deze droom jurk is compleet met de bijhorende hoepel die eronder gedragen word en bijpassende handschoenen, tiara, sluier, schoenen (maat 39) en een handtas die het zelfde motief heeft als de schoenen. 

Alles compleet heeft een nieuw waarde van 2400 euro. Ik verkoop deze prachtige jurk voor een redelijk bod. Heb je interesse bekijk dan de foto en stuur mij een privebericht met daarin jouw bod! 

Voordeel: er is er maar 1 van gemaakt, dezelfde jurk kun je niet vinden omdat het een ontwerp jurk is. Alles is in perfecte staat en als nieuw! Tevens netjes opgeborgen zoals het hoort in de orginele trouwhoes!
Collectie 2009 maar is ook erg mooi voor in het jaar 2010.

Grijp je kans!

----------

